# The Mandalorian: Disney veröffentlicht Trailer zur zweiten Staffel



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Mandalorian: Disney veröffentlicht Trailer zur zweiten Staffel*

						Ab 30. Oktober wird man hierzulande die zweite Staffel der Serie Star Wars: The Mandalorian exklusiv auf Disney Plus streamen können. Nun gibt's einen ersten Trailer. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Mandalorian: Disney veröffentlicht Trailer zur zweiten Staffel*


----------



## bthight (17. September 2020)

Ich freu mich schon drauf. Mandalorian war ne geile Serie.

Bitte mehr PC Spiele zu den Mandalorianern rausbringen.


----------



## Phobos001 (21. September 2020)

Das ist genau der Scheiss auf den ich Bock habe !


----------

